# Sette issue



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Since I put in the shims, (I rarely have to alter grind settings as I use very similar beans) I noticed that the lever you would use to adjust the top setting, when moved it also rotated the bottom dial......I dropped the burrs (probably about 2 grams retention in the burr plastic cup) and now, it seems to click nicely which it did not before. Stupid question but do you just think I had not re-seated them correctly?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That would be a reasonable conclusion to draw.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Haven't had any issues with the clicks on mine since I put the shims in - probably just seating


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

Mine clicks and lower micro adjustment rotate with upper macro adjustment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I re-seated the burrs and all is well. Now I can use the micro lever without the bottom dial turning....still very impressed with the non weigh version, for what it is and costs...


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I re-seated the burrs and all is well. Now I can use the micro lever without the bottom dial turning....still very impressed with the non weigh version, for what it is and costs...


Good to hear you're still impressed.

I've got one sat in a box waiting for an impending house move - while I realise it won't compete with some of the higher end options, I'm hoping it will serve my needs for now...


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2016)

adz313 said:


> Good to hear you're still impressed.
> 
> I've got one sat in a box waiting for an impending house move - while I realise it won't compete with some of the higher end options, I'm hoping it will serve my needs for now...


Well,I think you get what you paid.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I re-seated the burrs and all is well. Now I can use the micro lever without the bottom dial turning....still very impressed with the non weigh version, for what it is and costs...


Hi @dfk41 , could you clarify what you mean by this? When you adjust the 'macro' setting using the lever, does the lower 'micro' adjust ring stay exactly where it is - i.e. are the 2 moving independently? If I move the upper adjustment, the lower ring also moves with it, but it stays at the same setting relative to the vertical marker line.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

shannigan said:


> Hi @dfk41 , could you clarify what you mean by this? When you adjust the 'macro' setting using the lever, does the lower 'micro' adjust ring stay exactly where it is - i.e. are the 2 moving independently? If I move the upper adjustment, the lower ring also moves with it, but it stays at the same setting relative to the vertical marker line.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


I found after shimming, that the lever to adjust the top ring was stiff and when I moved it the bottom dial also moved. SO I just pulled the burrs out, cleaned everything and put them back in carefully. Now, the top lever moves easily and the bottom dial stays put!


----------

